# color echancing foods



## XPiranhaX (Jun 2, 2003)

My question is what are some good foods that will enhance the color of piranhas ? Once i heard some where that feeding piranhas salt water flake food and sea weed is thistrue.


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

shrimp i have found do an amazing job.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

I bought some special malaysian fish steroids from chinatown... My exos love that stuff and have been growing and showing color like crazy


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Smelt definitly brings out the red color in P's, i am experimenting on Terns and see if they bring out the yellow. Shrimp, color enhancing pellets are also great color enhancing food.


----------



## rong666 (Mar 5, 2003)

I use hikari cichlid gold pellets.they have colr enhancers and my natts prefer them even to shrimp


----------



## Joker (May 19, 2003)

This may sound dumb but .... what is Smelt ?


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Joker said:


> This may sound dumb but .... what is Smelt ?


 smelt is a fish and imo a varied diet is the ebst way to get great colors and what not beefheart,shrimp and pellets


----------



## Jonas (Mar 14, 2003)

My fish freak out on the pellets. when there is no feeders, and I'm out of beefheart, etc. they freak out literally on those damn pellets. last night I did my usual run the finger along the side of the tank and watch them chase it, they got all sorts of territorial that my finger was too close to their pellets. and they even started splashing water out the right side of my tank onto my stereo until I moved back.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

squid or shrimp I dunno about the seaweed thing, try it and tell us how it works


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Poseidon X said:


> I bought some special malaysian fish steroids from chinatown... My exos love that stuff and have been growing and showing color like crazy
> [snapback]79194[/snapback]​


You got a PM!


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Krill works wonders


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Yeah I tried plankton, isnt that krill? They dont eat the plankton at all.


----------



## SpAzZy (Mar 30, 2004)

wow, way to bring up an OLD ASS THREAD filo.. almost a year and a half old.. haha

anyway, plankton isn't krill. krill are little tiny shrimp, plankton is something totally different. if you want some color enhancers, find anything that has "carotene" in it. carrots, unpeeled shrimp, most hikari predatory/color enhancing pellets/sticks will have it. i don't know if smelt has it, but my rhom's coloration is just fine, he's been eating smelt. not long enough for me to tell though. shrimp definilty does, my previous rbp had awesome coloring.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Heh sorry for bringing it up, but I searched "fish steroids" and this thread was most relevant. I can't seem to find the malaysian fish steroids anywhere.


----------



## heffer2028 (Oct 10, 2004)

krill rules.. my ps love it


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

creotein can be found in the shells of shrimp so if you can, try to get them to eat some of that. Another medthod if not mentioned is to stuff soem pellets into your food. Your piranhas will eat it without even knowing!


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2004)

o snap its eric said:


> creotein can be found in the shells of shrimp so if you can, try to get them to eat some of that. Another medthod if not mentioned is to stuff soem pellets into your food. Your piranhas will eat it without even knowing!
> [snapback]792726[/snapback]​


Yeah I use that method. I stuff pellets and food sticks into king prawns. A small ish cunk of King Prawn anyway, down in one doesn't touch the sides. These prepared LFS foods are designed to bring out colours.

Special Malaysian fish steroids?? That sounds really funny, maybe your fish can bench more after these. Enter Worlds Strongest Fish contests :laugh:


----------



## spawnie9600 (Nov 15, 2004)

Jonas said:


> My fish freak out on the pellets. when there is no feeders, and I'm out of beefheart, etc. they freak out literally on those damn pellets. last night I did my usual run the finger along the side of the tank and watch them chase it, they got all sorts of territorial that my finger was too close to their pellets. and they even started splashing water out the right side of my tank onto my stereo until I moved back.
> [snapback]80772[/snapback]​


mine freak for stupid pellets to, when i'm about to drop them in all my p's come to the top of the tank and watch my hand


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> creotein can be found in the shells of shrimp so if you can, try to get them to eat some of that. Another medthod if not mentioned is to stuff soem pellets into your food. Your piranhas will eat it without even knowing!
> [snapback]792726[/snapback]​


Ghost shrimp? I fed them some the other day.


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Are the shrimps you feed your Ps saltwater shrimp? cuz that's what I've been feeding mine for months and the color difference is barely noticeable.


----------

